# Transfering images onto dog bowls



## soldierredd2 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hello,

just wondering if anyone has ever sublimated onto dog bowls (to give them a designer look)? I would guess that this could be done using the sublimation ink & a plate press but how could I transfer images to the outside of the bowl?


----------



## sid (Oct 6, 2007)

There are wraps similar to mug wraps for pet bowls


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I would think you wold need to buy the poly coated bowl.I would also think you would have to use some type of wrap in order to do the sides of the bowl. I have seen these items and know they exist, Good luck. .... JB


----------



## soldierredd2 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for your help! I will research the wraps now. Have you used them (do they work just as well)?


----------



## LEO (Oct 10, 2006)

Laser Reproductions carries both the bowls ( 2 sizes) and has their own wraps to use.
LEO


----------



## soldierredd2 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks Leo, I will certainly check them out!


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I like wraps for sublimation. this allows you to do more at a one time. I have done 24 mugs at one time, this makes production work much easier. .... JB


----------



## soldierredd2 (Sep 16, 2008)

Would my regular kitchen oven be sufficient for using the wraps or would I have to purchase a special one?


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

Yes, you can sublimate to dog bowls. I use a wrap designed specifically for the dog bowl.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I use my kitchen oven and when I went to shows,I used a $40 dollar toaster oven. They will work,but your home oven is much quicker(heat up). I put them in the oven at 400 degrees for 20 minutes and their done. ... JB


----------



## soldierredd2 (Sep 16, 2008)

That sounds great...thanks a bunch!!


----------



## mardiv (May 12, 2008)

soldierredd2 said:


> Would my regular kitchen oven be sufficient for using the wraps or would I have to purchase a special one?



Funny you ask about the bowls, my bowls and wrap arrived todday from CONDE, I am so excited to make them for my pup!

As for using your oven, it would work fine, but I am always a little concerned about mixing chemicals/gas, whatever with food that humans/animals eat. There are convection ovens everywhere now for practically nothing ($40) and convection ovens distribute the heat better. I also was told that sublimating over time in an oven does stain it green or blue. So that is something, I personally wouldn't want my foods to be around. But it can be done to answer your question.


----------



## soldierredd2 (Sep 16, 2008)

[am always a little concerned about mixing chemicals/gas, whatever with food that humans/animals eat.]

Thanks for that point (really good point), that is something that I probably wouldn't have thought about. I will definitely look into 
one of the convection ovens being that they are cheap. 

Thanks again to everyone for all of the wonderful information!!


----------



## mardiv (May 12, 2008)

soldierredd2 said:


> Thanks for that point (really good point), that is something that I probably wouldn't have thought about. I will definitely look into
> one of the convection ovens being that they are cheap.


We got ours on clearance from Macys (it was $300 marked down to $120) but it's a big fancy one. But I was told they also have them at Costco and Walmart for around $40. So I'd try there. Good luck!!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

ok, someone please tell me how so you do this system,, dyewrap,, i have never heard of it,.
thanks,, 
I need step by step,,


----------



## lovetoprint (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi Sandy
You use the dye sub ink and wraps for different items if you don't want to use a mug press, the wraps are good for bowls, candy jars and other stuff. I have never tried the wraps myself but am thinking of doing it for candy dishes.
Check out conde


----------



## lovetoprint (Apr 26, 2008)

mardiv said:


> Funny you ask about the bowls, my bowls and wrap arrived todday from CONDE, I am so excited to make them for my pup!
> 
> As for using your oven, it would work fine, but I am always a little concerned about mixing chemicals/gas, whatever with food that humans/animals eat. There are convection ovens everywhere now for practically nothing ($40) and convection ovens distribute the heat better. I also was told that sublimating over time in an oven does stain it green or blue. So that is something, I personally wouldn't want my foods to be around. But it can be done to answer your question.


Good to hear the sublimation is working out for you. Let me know how the wraps work out, I am thinking of getting some. Sorry keep forgetting to try the soapstone coasters on the anajet. Will try to remember tomorrow. I actually did remember today but I had already shut off the computer and packed everything in the car to leave. Good luck on the bowls.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

ok, so what do i put the dye sub ink on?, and then wrap.. and apply heat,,
oh yes i could see it for jars for my Homemade body scrubs and salts and lotions,, i really need more info on this,,


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

please take a pic for me,, 
i gotta wrap my brain around this one,,


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

You print it out on your printer (sublimation inks) onto transfer paper then wrap it on the item and bake it, then take it off and you have the finished product. They do have to have a special coating so you have to buy them for sublimation. I get all of my stuff from Conde


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

does it matter if your printer is inkjet or laser?
And is it a special transfer paper or JPSS?
I knew about mugs but had no idea, you could do jars or dog bowls, ect,,,,, 
well I know what will be added to my christmas list, oh heck with that,, nov is birthday ,, whohooo


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

The substrate for dye sub is a poly coating. The ink is heated to 400 degrees and turns into a gas that permeates the poly coating . The paper used is a high bond paper.The printer can be either ink jet or laser, The dye sub ink is very costly. If you to do your jars of your products, I suggest nice frosted vinyl. .... JB


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

That could be a way to go JB, didn't think of that one. Have you used the frosted vinyl? I have not but have seen a few pics of it that looked really nice.
Jerseys turned out nicely, haven't heard from anyone so I am hoping it all stayed on Thanks for all your help on that one.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I have not used the frosted vinyl, but just ordered some for a project. I'm sure the Jerseys will be fine. ... JB


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Jb,, you have got to post me a pic of the frosted vinyl,, that does sound like a deal,, how well does this stick, to glass.
as far as being in a shower or touched by wet hands?
Or for my Massage oils, would the oil make the vinyl slide off?
thanks for the great idea,,
ok, I will put the dog dishes on hold,, ok,
How about vinyl for the dog dishes..
no dishwasher, but hand wash?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I think you could use vinyl on the bowls or the shower. Keep in mind vinyl is on cars in the sun and rain. .... JB


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

i think i am going to have to try this,, lots of new ideas,,, 'i like it,,


----------



## mardiv (May 12, 2008)

sjidohair said:


> ok, someone please tell me how so you do this system,, dyewrap,, i have never heard of it,.
> thanks,,
> I need step by step,,



I don't know what a dyewrap is, maybe that is the technical term. What is mentioned in this thread is a bowl wrap, or a mug wrap (for mugs). There are other threads about mug press vs. mug wraps. 

I am definitely not a pro, we just started mugs and got the dog bowl wrap today. But mainly you print your sublimation design, then you tape it onto the bowl/mug, then you wrap the bowl/mug with the wrap, tighten the screw and put it into the oven and bake. The transfer sublimates like in a press but because these articles are round and can't fit into a press, they need to be wrapped so they can get the heat all around it (or they have the mug press for that too). Well, that's about it. I'm sure I botched this up somehow. Hope it makes some sort of sense and helped.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

I,m quite confused,maybe because of my pea brain. However, how can i sublimate anything with a laser printer? I always thought that you can only use the sawgrass inks for sublimation with an inkjet printer,and laser printers use toners?


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

They say in the instructions that the wraps are not to be used in ovens that are used for cooking food. I bought a convection oven from Walmart for $80 that works fine with my wraps. Conde has the wraps and the bowls, too. That's where I got mine from.


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

I strongely recommend that you do not use the same oven that you cook food in. You can purchased a fairly inexpensive oven from Walmart.


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

You can purchase wraps for mugs and dog bowls from sublimation vendors. When sublimating mugs or dog bowls, you place the wrap around the dog bowl or mug and then place them in an oven for about 15 min. You can use a mug press for mugs...and usually press for about 6 min....depending on your mug press.


----------



## mardiv (May 12, 2008)

ino said:


> I,m quite confused,maybe because of my pea brain. However, how can i sublimate anything with a laser printer? I always thought that you can only use the sawgrass inks for sublimation with an inkjet printer,and laser printers use toners?


We have an ink jet printer. Yes, we use inks made by sawgrass. NO NOT INKJET PAPER, Sumblimation paper. And then ON SUBLIMATION treated products. Hope that helps.


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

You can't sublimate using as laser printer. You will need a a sublimation printer such as an Epson C120, 1400, 4000, 4800 and 4880. Also, you will need sublimation inks, sublimation paper and a heat press.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

conde tech said:


> You can't sublimate using as laser printer.


 Perhaps not on dog bowls, but laser sublimation is used extensively for other things.


----------

